# proxy marriage



## ebenkug

Hi, can somebody pls tell me if proxy marriage is accepted in Italy. Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher

No.

Wouldn't it be easy to fix that problem with a legal non-proxy marriage?


----------



## Arturo.c

ebenkug said:


> Hi, can somebody pls tell me if proxy marriage is accepted in Italy. Thanks


Marriage by proxy (_"Matrimonio per procura"_ in Italian) is disciplined by Article 111 of the Italian Civil Code, which provides that in case of either the bride or groom is abroad and could not join the other party to celebrate their marriage in Italy, his/her Italian counterpart has to petition the local Court of Justice for an authorization to get married by proxy. 
Once the authorization is obtained, the other party will have to get the relevant paperwork (extract of birth, proof of unmarried status, marriage banns, etc.) and bring it to the nearest Italian Consular office, where he/she will also have to sign a "Power of attorney statement" (_Procura per matrimonio_) in order to appoint the person who will represent him/her at the wedding, which will have to take place within 180 days from the date of the Court's authorization.


----------



## accbgb

BBCWatcher said:


> No.
> 
> Wouldn't it be easy to fix that problem with a legal non-proxy marriage?


All other comments set aside, if it were _easy _to do so, I would expect that he/she would not be asking the question in the first place.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I assumed the question is for immigration purposes, not an inquiry into marriage procedures in Italy. But perhaps the original poster can clarify.


----------



## ebenkug

You right BBC Watcher, it's a post to clearify n address some of the problems people are encountering with this proxy marriage, even the genuine ones r going through hell, people have submitted applications 2, 3 years with this proxy certs, let's face it even if u genuine that's the easiest way to get married due to the status of a lot of people here. Thanks


----------



## accbgb

Unfortunately, I think it is completely realistic for the Italian government to be suspicious of such marriages. No doubt that is why they take so long to be approved and are probably often denied.


----------



## BBCWatcher

If you'd like to read what the European Commission has to say about marriage and freedom of movement, this handbook provides good background information. There's a section on proxy marriages with some "suggestive" advice on how authorities are likely to treat them in conformity with EU guidance. As I read it, authorities are inclined to view proxy marriages more favorably if there's an important justification for why the marriage occurred by proxy rather than face-to-face.


----------



## Arturo.c

It should be noted that the Italian Civil Code came into force in 1942, while the country was at war. Therefore the article on proxy marriage was meant to help those who were mobilized in the armed forces (or otherwise attached to them) and posted abroad or in war zones where their fiancées couldn't travel, to tie the knot without having to be placed on leave, as provided the first paragraph of the article.
The second paragraph of said article extends this possibility to persons who are abroad or otherwise not able to join their betrothed for the ceremony. In both cases a judicial decree is required in order to authorize the party who is unable to be present to appoint a representative in his stead. 

Unless proven otherwise, I am assuming that the judicial decree eventually granted will only authorize the celebration of the wedding by proxy in Italy, adding a further level of oversight by the Civil Status officer (or religious minister) who will officiate it, which very likely will take a very close look at the documents provided and the validity of them. This also because not all marriages celebrated abroad could be deemed valid in Italy (e.g.: a "customary marriage" in Ghana cannot be registered in Italy due to the fact that such marriages allow the same groom to marry multiple brides).


----------

